# Rank the Yonkou



## oiety (Jun 10, 2019)

Title, basically. Including former and current, if you'd like. 

Been thinking on it/updating more than usual lately, so here's mine-

1. Primebeard.
2. Kaido.
3. Oldbeard.
4. Shanks.
5. Blackbeard.
6. Big Mom (assuming no memory loss).

POWER GAP

7. Luffy. Though it'll definitely be a lot smaller by the end of Wano. I'm almost positive he'll be an actual Top Tier by then, albeit not PK or even WSM level just yet. Blackbeard will change spots too, probably becoming #1 period, only eclipsed by Luffy afterwards.

Big Mom could be subject to change if she gets more feats. For now I think Oda will keep up what he's been doing, though, which doesn't bode all that well. There's no circumstance where I see her surpassing Shanks, but current BB is a possibility, especially based on her (iirc) not mentioning him when she brings up the other Yonko she could have defeated if she had her giant army. Could be mixing that up with something else, though.


----------



## Gotenks92 (Jun 10, 2019)

Kaido
Old healthy Whitebeard
Blackbeard
MF Whitebeard 
Shanks
Big Mom


----------



## Sten (Jun 10, 2019)

1. Whitebeard
2. Kaido
3. Teach
4. Big Mom
5. Shanks
6. MF WB


----------



## Ruse (Jun 10, 2019)

Prime WB
Old WB (Don’t @ me) 
Kaido 
Shanks 
BB 
Big Mom


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 11, 2019)

Prime Whitebeard
Kaido
Shanks
Blackbeard
Old Whitebeard
Big Mom 
Sick Whitebeard


----------



## Duhul10 (Jun 11, 2019)

Primebeard
Old healthy WB/ Kaido
Shanks
BM
Old Sick WB

Not ranking BB yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goodboy (Jun 11, 2019)

1big mom
2bb
3big mom
4kaido
5luffy


----------



## Corax (Jun 11, 2019)

Prime WB
Old WB
Kaido
Shanks
BB
Post Wano Luffy
Big Mom
End of WCI Luffy


----------



## CaptainCommander (Jun 11, 2019)

Kaido/Primebeard
>
Prime Mom
>
Shanks
Old Meme
Old Beard
 >
>
Teach
Sick Meme
>
>
MF Pops


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 11, 2019)

1. Primebeard.
2. Kaido.
3. Oldbeard.
4. Blackbeard
5. Shanks
6. Big Mom

or switch 2 and 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 11, 2019)

1. Primebeard.
2. Kaido.
3. Shanks
4. Big mom
5. Old WB
6. BB (no post-ts feats)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dunno (Jun 11, 2019)

1. Primebeard.
2. Oldbeard.
3. Kaido
4. Shanks.
5. Blackbeard.
-Gap-
6. Big Mom (assuming no memory loss).


----------



## Gohara (Jun 11, 2019)

Roger/possibly Shanks/prime Whitebeard.
Old Whitebeard.
Kaidou.
Blackbeard.
Big Mam.

If Shanks isn't around the same league as the pirate king ranking characters then I would rank him the most powerful after those characters.


----------



## Sumu (Jun 11, 2019)

Primebeard
Shanks
Oldbeard
Kaido
Blackbeard
Big Mom


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jun 11, 2019)

PrimeBeard
Kaido
Shanks 
Big Mom
BlackBeard/Old and Sick WB
Luffy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Jun 12, 2019)

Prime WB
Old WB
Kaido
Blackbeard
Shanks
BM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 12, 2019)

What has BB even done to be put above BM, but below everyone else? Aniway:

1)PrimeBears
2)Kaido
3)Shanks
4)BM
5)MFBeard
6)Current BlackBeard

EOS BB will likely be above or around PrimeBeard


----------



## Beast (Jun 12, 2019)

WB
Shanks
Kaidou 
BB
BM


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 12, 2019)

1.Primebeard
2. Old WB/Kaido
3. Kaido/Old WB
4. Shanks
5. BB



6. Meme


----------



## pedxi (Jun 12, 2019)

1.Kaido
2.Bigmom
3.PrimeWB
4.Shanks
5.BB


----------



## DA hawk (Jun 12, 2019)

Primebeard
>
Oldbeard/Shanks/Kaido
Blackbeard/BM/MFbeard


----------



## RayanOO (Jun 12, 2019)

Primebeard
Kaido
Shanks
Big Mom
BB
Old WB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Izaya X (Jun 12, 2019)

Primebeard
Kaido
Blackbeard
Old WB / Shanks
Big Mom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sade (Jun 12, 2019)

1) Prime WB
2) Kaido
3) Shanks
4) Big Mom/Old WB
5) Current BB

Prime WB high diff Kaido

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## convict (Jun 12, 2019)

1. Primebeard
2/3. Kaido/pre-MF WB
4. Shanks
5. Blackbeard
6. Meme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gotenks92 (Jun 12, 2019)

Sade said:


> Prime WB high diff Kaido


Extreme diff either way 


convict said:


> 1. Primebeard
> 2/3. Kaido/pre-MF WB
> 4. Shanks
> 5. Blackbeard
> 6. Meme


The true pirate king Marshal D Teach should be higher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## convict (Jun 12, 2019)

He'll be at the top by the end of the story


----------



## Yasu (Jun 13, 2019)

1 Prime WB
2 Kaido
3 BM
4 Shanks/Teach
5 Luffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 13, 2019)

1) Prime WB
2) Kaido
3) Shanks
4) Big Mom
5) Current BB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 14, 2019)

Gohara said:


> Roger/possibly Shanks/prime Whitebeard.
> Old Whitebeard.
> Kaidou.
> Blackbeard.
> ...


Roger was not a Yonkou.

The Dude was the PK


----------



## Yasu (Jun 14, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Roger was not a Yonkou.
> 
> The Dude was the PK


Equal to WB which was a Yonko xD


----------



## Luke (Jun 14, 2019)

1. Prime Whitebeard
2. Kaidou
3. Shanks
4. Blackbeard
5. Big Mom 

Don't know about Old Whitebeard.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 15, 2019)

1) Prime Whitebeard
2) Kaido
3) Shanks/Old Whitebeard
4) Big Mom/Blackbeard

Significant Gap

5) Luffy


----------



## Mob (Jun 15, 2019)

Oldbeard> Shanks ≥ current BB > Kaido = BM > rookie yonko BB >> 5th yonko Luffy


----------



## Gohara (Jun 18, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Roger was not a Yonkou.
> 
> The Dude was the PK



True, however because of the similarity between them I always rank pirate kings with the yonkou, and there are some yonkou who are arguably pirate king ranking so ranking them in the same lists makes more sense to me


----------



## Steven (Jun 18, 2019)

Gohara said:


> True, however because of the similarity between them I always rank pirate kings with the yonkou, and there are some yonkou who are arguably pirate king ranking so ranking them in the same lists makes more sense to me


I understand this

But Roger and Prime Beard was in their own league


----------



## Gohara (Jun 18, 2019)

Maybe however I'm thinking about Shiki who is arguably around their league and I still think that Shanks is a possibility although I understand disagreeing with that


----------



## Steven (Jun 18, 2019)

Shiki is a wildcard IMO

Hard to tell

Maybe Shiki~Prime Garp?For real,i dont know


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 22, 2019)

Prime Teach
Prime Beard
Shanks 
Kaido
Big Mom
current Teach


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 22, 2019)

As confirmed by DBs, interviews, and authorial intent. Teach will rise higher as noted by OR A in Sincerest 2017.


Whitebeard 
Shanks/Kaido 
Big Mom
BlackBeard

Strongest EOS characters as implied by through authorial intent:


Luffy
Blackbeard
Zoro
Roger
Whitebeard
No marines there


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 23, 2019)

1) Prime Whitebeard
2) Whitebeard on the IV System when he was introduced as the World's Strongest Man
3) Kaido
4) Shanks
5) Marineford Whitebeard after he was stabbed by Squardo
6) Blackbeard
7) Big Mom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jun 23, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Luffy
> Blackbeard
> *Zoro*
> Roger
> Whitebeard


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 23, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> As confirmed by DBs, interviews, and authorial intent. Teach will rise higher as noted by OR A in Sincerest 2017.
> 
> 
> Whitebeard
> ...


What the hell is zoro even doing there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 23, 2019)

Gianfi said:


> What the hell is zoro even doing there?



Why not?


He's going to surpass WSS
He's the first mate to the main character
He's the best character creating transculent afterimages
God tier potential as stated in Databook 3, 2, 1
He's still very young
We know that a WSS is a good match for a Yonkou (Mihawk vs Shanks).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 23, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Why not?
> 
> 
> He's going to surpass WSS
> ...


The topic of this thread is "Rank the Yonkou"

Zorro is not a Yonkou and will never be a Yonkou


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 23, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> The topic of this thread is "Rank the Yonkou"
> 
> Zorro is not a Yonkou and will never be a Yonkou



Yeah I know but that was an extra portion for elucidation to elucidate the Yonkou 's power in relation to distortions


----------



## Steven (Jun 23, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Yeah I know but that was an extra portion for elucidation to elucidate the Yonkou 's power in relation to distortions


No way in hell is EoS Zorro>Roger/WB


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 23, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> No way in hell is EoS Zorro>Roger/WB



he has decades and decades to catch up.
Inexplicably, Stealth Exude Genius, Physicality Protege, Intellect-IQ Genius, grab's a W, by high difference my opinion by _worst_.


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 23, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Why not?
> 
> 
> He's going to surpass WSS
> ...


Zoro doesn’t have PK potential, the fact that the gap between him and Luffy keeps widening arc after arc is proof of it. Zoro will be lucky to give mid diff by EoS


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 23, 2019)

Gianfi said:


> Zoro doesn’t have PK potential, the fact that the gap between him and Luffy keeps widening arc after arc is proof of it. Zoro will be lucky to give mid diff by EoS




Being PK is more than just power so it doesn't matter.
Speed constitutes reflex, reaction, and movement - quickness.

_Godlike _speeds is the term utilized to reference instantaneous movement. That speed category renders distance (or time) inexplicably irrelevant. 

Zoro'ss reaction quickness does alter the simulation outcome - if they possess parity with the blitz representative's quickness of movement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edogawa (Jun 23, 2019)

1. Blackbeard
2. Big Mom
3. Kaido
4. Shanks
5. Whitebeard


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 23, 2019)

Edogawa said:


> 1. Blackbeard
> 2. Big Mom
> 3. Kaido
> 4. Shanks
> *5. Whitebeard*





Please explain


----------



## Hades92 (Jun 23, 2019)

1) EOS BB

1) Prime Beard
2) Kaido
3) Shanks
4) Big Mom
5) Black Beard


6) Luffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 23, 2019)

0. EoS Luffy
0. EoS Blackbeard

1. Primebeard
2. Enraged MF Sickbeard

3. Kaido
4. Shanks/Healthy Big Mum
5. Blackbeard

6. Amnesiac Big Mom
7. MF Sickbeard

8. Pseudo-yonko Marco/Skinny Mom
9. Luffy


Sadly MF Whitebeard's feats don't stack up to what Kaido and BM have done. One shotting a vice admiral with his DF isn't nearly as impressive as one or two shotting top tier yonko commanders without even using their DF. Not to mention him constantly getting seriously injured in 1v1's vs the admirals. I treat enraged WB as a whole other beast, him tapping into his prime strength for a brief period of time against Akainu after witnessing Ace's death.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jun 23, 2019)

The alive ones

1 Kaido
2 Shanks/Teach
3 Big Mom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edogawa (Jun 23, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Please explain



WB's showings is less impressive than what BM and Kaido have done so far, imo. He's slow, gets hurt by swords and bullets while we see BM and Kaido tanking G4 Luffy's hits without a scratch. My ranking may change depending on how we see Blackbeard utilizing Gura Gura No Mi.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 23, 2019)

WSM > all


----------



## Corax (Jun 24, 2019)

Edogawa said:


> WB's showings is less impressive than what BM and Kaido have done so far, imo. He's slow, gets hurt by swords and bullets while we see BM and Kaido tanking G4 Luffy's hits without a scratch. My ranking may change depending on how we see Blackbeard utilizing Gura Gura No Mi.


He has the best attack potency and endurance feats among all yonko. Also he is the only yonko who was able to at least moderately damage another top tier. He would neg diff G4 in his sleep (like Ace).


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Jun 24, 2019)

1- Prime WB
2- Blackbeard
3- Kaido / Shanks

---gap---

4- MF WB
5- Big Mom

---big gap---

6- Luffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 24, 2019)

1Prime beard
2 Kaido
3 Big mom/Shanks/Old whitebeard 
-Gap-
4 MF Whitebeard 

Wait for feats for teach

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sanji's left eye (Jun 24, 2019)

The manga literally says Kaidou is the strongest living character and people still have BM, BB, or Shanks above him. Jesus.

1. WB (Prime or Old, he is the strongest)
2. Kaidou
3. Shanks
4. Big Mom
5. BB
6. Luffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark (Jun 25, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> 1) Prime Whitebeard
> 2) Whitebeard on the IV System when he was introduced as the World's Strongest Man
> 3) Kaido
> 4) Shanks
> ...



I like this list the best. I would put Big Mom above wounded WB, and Teach for the time being.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 25, 2019)

1. Prime Whitebeard

2. IV Whitebeard (Jaya Arc)
3. Kaido
4/5. Big Mom/Shanks /(MF Whitebeard- Pre-Stab)
6/7 MF Whitebeard (Post-Stab)/ Current Blackbeard


----------



## AmitDS (Jun 25, 2019)

They are generally equal in power with WB being more accomplished or more well rounded resulting in him seemingly pissing off Big Mom and Kaido personally. Shank and BB may rise to surpass them all in future though.

And why are people still harping on that Kaido is the strongest creature/ if it's a 1 vs 1 bet on Kaido thing? Strongest creature clearly refers to him being the beast king and betting on him is because he is immortal/cannot die so if he's fighting bet on him. The manga also states that Big Mom is an Emperor that goes head to head with Kaido but we ignore that. People actually believe that he's stronger than BB, Big Mom and Shanks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 26, 2019)

Prime WB / EoS BB
Kaido
Shanks
MF WB
Big Meme
Current BB


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> Prime WB / EoS BB
> Kaido
> Shanks
> MF WB
> ...



by any logic Prime BB should stand higher than Prime Beard

keep in mind Teach is not a normal human ... he is beyond limits that any man is limited to even Roger and Prime Beard

THE ONLY person who can stand equal or above him is a top tier who ate a BROKEN DF like Ope Ope or Time .... powers that in RIGHT HANDS can even ONE SHOT a top tier 

but since no Top Tier have this broken powers Prime Teach power set out class most of people and would be strongest of all in history (that we know of)

I doubt even Imu be above Prime Teach ... Prime Teach can destroy the world itself and more ...

how can one be stronger than this man? destroy more than one world?


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 26, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> THE ONLY person who can stand equal or above him is a top tier who ate a BROKEN DF like Ope Ope or Time .... powers that in RIGHT HANDS can even ONE SHOT



You mean the person with Rubber DF right ?


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> You mean the person with Rubber DF right ?


the battle between Luffy and Teach is battle of RIGHTFUL HIRE

and I'm not sure if Oda show the right of Luffy with his power

it create much more impact if Teach be the stronger one and Luffy be the rightful one

and Luffy win the throne cause of caring for his crew and things like that

morals in one piece world matter and Teach is the one who defy the codes of moral

it would be MUCH BETTER for the plot if Teach be the one with all the powers in the world but fall cause of lack of moral

yes Oda would give us a TOP CLASS WAR AND DUELS

but I'm not sure if Luffy would be stronger than Teach ... by the point of the fight or ever

and logically I don't see any one can overpower a man with 3 top tier DF and legit Haki. Prime Beard only had one ...


----------



## Hades92 (Jun 26, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> the battle between Luffy and Teach is battle of RIGHTFUL HIRE
> 
> and I'm not sure if Oda show the right of Luffy with his power
> 
> ...


Haki maybe the answer....and I think BB won't master haki to the pinnacle...also, CoC has yet to be explored....


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

Hades92 said:


> Haki maybe the answer....and I think BB won't master haki to the pinnacle...also, CoC has yet to be explored....



if CoC be THAT OVERPOWER to stand equal to 3 DF ... I WOULD LOVE IT!!!!!!!

since it make Shanks near the level always wanted him to see

but I like the idea of a meaningful fight with Teach lose but not for lack of power but lack of moral than CoC be god tier


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jun 26, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> by any logic Prime BB should stand higher than Prime Beard
> 
> keep in mind Teach is not a normal human ... he is beyond limits that any man is limited to even Roger and Prime Beard
> 
> ...



I think that "destroy the world" doesn't literally mean that (imho) i mean yea it's probably the most destructive DF (probably on pair with the anicent weapons but i won't put my money on this) and you can destroy islands/countries just by "snapping a finger" but it's not like you can destroy the world at once......there is also a strength/haki think you should consider,and atm i don't see Teach being close to Shanks's Haki or to Kaido's/BM physical strength endurance,he have more "power" than these 3 because of the DFs but in an all out hand to hand 1v1 currently i don't see Teach being able to take down a Yonko maybe Big Mom but idk
Maybe very EoS he will surpass them but now....meh


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 26, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> the battle between Luffy and Teach is battle of RIGHTFUL HIRE
> 
> and I'm not sure if Oda show the right of Luffy with his power
> 
> ...



This is wishful thinking.


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> This is wishful thinking.



Oda proved to me that he is logical enough to don't F things up for plot armor

and it's OK if the main villain be stronger than hero

in Bleach in Naruto ... both main villains were stronger than hero ... as it should be


----------



## Hades92 (Jun 26, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> but I like the idea of a meaningful fight with Teach lose but not for lack of power but lack of moral than CoC be god t


well...why not both...


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> I think that "destroy the world" doesn't literally mean that (imho) i mean yea it's probably the most destructive DF (probably on pair with the anicent weapons but i won't put my money on this) and you can destroy islands/countries just by "snapping a finger" but it's not like you can destroy the world at once......there is also a strength/haki think you should consider,and atm i don't see Teach being close to Shanks's Haki or to Kaido's/BM physical strength endurance,he have more "power" than these 3 because of the DFs but in an all out hand to hand 1v1 currently i don't see Teach being able to take down a Yonko maybe Big Mom but idk
> Maybe very EoS he will surpass them but now....meh



his lack of durability and strength would be remove after he eat strongest Zoan

Teach original name was *Everything.D.Teach*

and if you think about it he have part of everything


He is a D
He is a Yonko
He was a warlord
He is called Admiral
He is part of [Blocked Domain]
He have Logia
He have Paramecia
He will have Zoan
He have CoO
He have CoA
He most likely have CoC

Everything.D.Teach indeed



Hades92 said:


> well...why not both...



if you lose cause you are not strong enough YOU are not to blame ... it wasn't possible for you to win

but if you be stronger and yet fall ... the amount of meaning in answering "why" is truly great


in the end of the day a good story should enrich the life of it's reader not just show us strong people fight


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jun 26, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> his lack of durability and strength would be remove after he eat strongest Zoan
> 
> Teach original name was *Everything.D.Teach*
> 
> ...



Nah 3dfs will be too OP...like srsly too much xD he have already 2 of the most powerful ones,he just need to improve his Haki by his own and it will still be too OP.....right now he is more balanced even if he have the most unbalanced potential.....


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> Nah 3dfs will be too OP...like srsly too much xD he have already 2 of the most powerful ones,he just need to improve his Haki by his own and it will still be too OP.....right now he is more balanced even if he have the most unbalanced potential.....



I just told you 




he would have every thing ... expect 3rd DF soon ... my promise to you


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jun 26, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> I just told you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that will happen i will be happy cuz it will be rly surprising but i'm not going to put my money on that :V


----------



## Izaya X (Jun 26, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> since it make Shanks near the level always wanted him to see





Red Admiral said:


> if CoC be THAT OVERPOWER to stand equal to 3 DF ... I WOULD LOVE IT!!!!!!!
> 
> since it make Shanks near the level always wanted him to see
> 
> but I like the idea of a meaningful fight with Teach lose but not for lack of power but lack of moral than CoC be god tier


:jeez
Let me guess you think Shanks has the strongest COC .


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> :jeez
> Let me guess you think Shanks has the strongest COC .



we don't have to guess ... it's a fact

Shanks have the strongest CoC and strongest over all Haki

p.s

it's might be the only time I said I don't want Shanks's CoC to be too overpowered ... I'm in blame for that too ... LOL



Kasai Kingu said:


> If that will happen i will be happy cuz it will be rly surprising but i'm not going to put my money on that :V


well I put all of my money on it

Oda don't like people guess stuff ... but I think he would do this even while people expecting it ...

far too good for not being true


----------



## Izaya X (Jun 26, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> we don't have to guess ... it's a fact
> 
> Shanks have the strongest CoC and strongest over all Haki
> 
> ...





Red Admiral said:


> we don't have to guess ... it's a fact


Can’t remember when somebody stated in the Manga that Shanks has the strongest COC .


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Can’t remember when somebody stated in the Manga that Shanks has the strongest COC .



- to our understanding the *only man* in manga use stated to have an "Overpowering Haki" is Shanks

- and in canon knowledge Shanks and DArk King are the only people with highest CoC feat/hype ... but among the two Shanks have higher class of CoC base on old data book


so yes ... in Manga or other source of canon ... Shanks currently have highest level CoC feat/hype making him having the strongest claim for it


----------



## Izaya X (Jun 26, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> to our understanding the *only man* in manga use stated to have an "Overpowering Haki" is Shanks


It was stated in the Data Book that he have the highest form of COC but not the strongest.
For now he is the only known character who has the highest form but that doesn’t mean he has the strongest.
Shanks has the biggest COC hype ?I guess Roger disagree with you .


Red Admiral said:


> and in canon knowledge Shanks and DArk King are the only people with highest CoC feat/hype ... but among the two Shanks have higher class of CoC base on old data book


Both got used to create a powerlevel rank for COC .
Gol.Roger ,Monkey D Dragon, Marshall D Teach are not even confirmed COC user yet. And COC has something to do with Willpower and it’s most likely that a D has the strongest CoC in the series!


Red Admiral said:


> so yes ... in Manga or other source of canon ... Shanks currently have highest level CoC feat/hype making him having the strongest claim for it


Headcanon ,really


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> It was stated in the Data Book that he have the highest form of COC but not the strongest.
> For now he is the only known character who has the highest form but that doesn’t mean he has the strongest.
> Shanks has the biggest COC hype ?I guess Roger disagree with you .
> 
> ...



Roger is dead ... we are talking about living
and we don't need data book ... Shanks showed his CoC in very first chapter


that part about highest Haki of each wasn't in data book
it never stated in canon how strong is Shanks Hakis ...
Oda never do that in data book
+

the freest man on the seas have the strongest will ... and that's Shanks

and the D you want is Luffy ... not just yet

+

OK I just showed you manga , SBS and data book and in all of them Shanks was the one with the highest hype/feat ever on the matter of CoC ... if you want to fool yourself by saying head canon be my guess

or if you want a argument you can bring me some one with better hype/feat than Shanks in canon 

Manga
SBS
Novel
Data Book
any thing

and if you want a bet about this matter just call me ... I even put real money on this 10,000 $? good?


----------



## Izaya X (Jun 26, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> the freest man on the seas have the strongest will ... and that's Shanks


Who said that man ??
Really thats something I see all the time from you .
Oda never said something like that .


Red Admiral said:


> OK I just showed you manga , SBS and data book and in all of them Shanks was the one with the highest hype/feat ever on the matter of CoC ... if you want to fool yourself by saying head canon be my guess


Luffy Shows haki
He has the haki to rule (Emperor haki) like Akagami and Father .
Marines: don’t shit in your pants guys , he has it , No wonder he’s Dragon son afterall !
Ivankov:No Wonder he’s Dragon son
Admirals : Sick WB , 2 DF BB forget them let’s catch Dragons Son !



Red Admiral said:


> and if you want a bet about this matter just call me ... I even put real money on this 10,000 $? good?



Can’t wait for the day when Oda destroys your Shanks fiction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Who said that man ??
> Really thats something I see all the time from you .
> Oda never said something like that .
> 
> ...


do Oda have to say every thing to you ?

some thing people use logic

one piece is a story about freedom and pirate kings

guess what

Shanks is stated to be freest man
Shanks is stated to be closest to the throne


Roger , Shanks and Luffy are the kings of their era ... their crown was the strew hat

even at this very moment Shanks is the highest Yonko

since he have highest rank + highest bounty ...

he have strongest crew and is most likely strongest Yonko but let's ignore this two factor since they are not fact ... yet

rank + bounty is enough proof on this matter
____________________________________________________________________

so use Luffy ... the guy Oda STATED that his CoC is AT LEAST 2 times weaker than Shanks by now?

really?!

LOL

________________________________________________________________________

Oda created Shanks base on himself ... stated on SBS

if you even have tiny hope that Oda disrespect the man he created base on himself ... well I got nothing 

so far Shanks was the tramp card for One Piece 


the person who we have a story cause of him
the first person who saw War of the Best is coming
the person who stopped the war
the person who went to holy land to kick of next one piece greatness

so far the ONLY thing Oda gave Shanks is pure respect

even Shanks losing his arm (which was force to Oda to do so) is one of the most glorious and defining moments in one piece

can't see how Oda would ever disrespect Shanks



if anything I'm underrating Shanks ...


----------



## Izaya X (Jun 26, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> we don't have to guess ... it's a fact


Nothing what you wrote so far is a fact that Shanks has the strongest CoC and you know that ! ^^


Red Admiral said:


> if anything I'm underrating Shanks ...


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Nothing what you wrote so far is a fact that Shanks has the strongest CoC and you know that ! ^^



dude ... you either don't know how argument work or you just don't want to be reasonable

all we can argue about is the known facts

and by now

in Manga
in SBS
in Data Book

Shanks was the one with highest feat and hype on matter of CoC


so he have highest claim for strongest CoC among the living


now if he stay (he will) here by the end of story or not is part of unknown

base on known he have the strongest claim for having the strongest CoC


p.s

if you have some one else you can out class Shanks in his claim ... with canon ... call me

unless please don't waste my time


----------



## Izaya X (Jun 26, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> in Manga
> in SBS
> in Data Book


Show me where it stated that he has the strongest, your words not mine.
You can’t prove shit because it was never stated that he has the strongest.
It was only stated he has the highest form.



Red Admiral said:


> Shanks was the one with highest feat and hype on matter of CoC


You said it’s a fact , Big Mom is probably not the only one who has amnesia .


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Show me where it stated that he has the strongest, your words not mine.
> You can’t prove shit because it was never stated that he has the strongest.
> It was only stated he has the highest form.
> 
> ...



OMFG ... OK ... sigh .... I'm trying to respect your doubt without saying some thing to hurt anybodies feeling... give me time ... let's go ... no! ... wait ... sigh .... sigh .... sigh ... OK ...

" Shanks have strongest claim for having the strongest CoC but if some one say it's not a fact they have the right to do so"

sigh ... ok .. I did it


p.s

but I recommend you don't bet againts this claim

#Red_Temple never forget sins


----------



## Izaya X (Jun 26, 2019)

And why the hell are you giving me lewds for my posts ???
You know what lewd means or ?
@Red Admiral


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> And why the hell are you giving me lewds for my posts ???
> You know what lewd means or ?
> @Red Admiral



I know but among the options that one was the best I could fine ... to make you mad of course ...just a bit

when I took time to explain some thing as fair as I can be and I see "funny" this is a disrespect to me ...

so I just wanted to give you same


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2019)

oiety said:


> Title, basically. Including former and current, if you'd like.
> 
> Been thinking on it/updating more than usual lately, so here's mine-
> 
> ...


@Red Admiral  this is a place for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Red Admiral  this is a place for you!


 I had my share of war today ... again ... I don't like doing war here as much as I did in OJ ... 

now days I just sit back and let Oda prove me right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 26, 2019)

Stay on topic, folks.

As for my ranking:

Primebeard > Old WB (at the start of MF) >= Kaido ~ Shanks > Blackbeard >= BM


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Stay on topic, folks.
> 
> As for my ranking:
> 
> Primebeard > Old WB (at the start of MF) >= Kaido ~ Shanks > Blackbeard >= BM


Fellow DS player, we are staying on topic!

Conservative your ranking but I agree with it, the only problem would be old WB at MF that is too sick and I am one of the biggest fans of  WB from OJ!


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

QMS said:


> Fellow DS player, we are staying on topic!
> 
> Conservative your ranking but I agree with it, the only problem would be old WB at MF that is too sick and I am one of the biggest fans of  WB from OJ!



White Beard wasn't the man he use to be in MF

even before he got stab

the fact he even GOT stab is a proof for that


Crocodile call MF White Beard a weakling compere to Prime Beard ... and he would know better than us Prime Beard power


and I have a hard time thinking Prime Beard gap is SO BIG that even on MF he was the strongest


in Ace novel it was heavily implied other Yonko don't consider White Beard he man he was before too


----------



## Sade (Jun 26, 2019)

1) Prime WB
2) Kaido
3) Old WB/ Shanks
4) Big Mom
5) Current BB


@Red Admiral  Shanks is a god among men


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

Sade said:


> 1) Prime WB
> 2) Kaido
> 3) Old WB/ Shanks
> 4) Big Mom
> ...



Legend among is enough for me ... gods game can be tricky ...


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2019)

Sade said:


> 1) Prime WB
> 2) Kaido
> 3) Old WB/ Shanks
> 4) Big Mom
> ...


You understand that we won't let it slide that WSS is above old WB do you?

If you put that BS that  WSS > Shanks and Shanks= WB >BM and current BB then no Shanks is as Jo said a high tier!

1)Prime WB


2) Kaido >= Old WB
3)BM
4)Old WB with heart attacks and nerfs ~ Shanks
5) Current BB

And BB, BM > WSS!


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

I wonder how people would see Teach if last ep of anime was canon

Teach neg diff the whole WBP alone


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> I wonder how people would see Teach if last ep of anime was canon
> 
> Teach neg diff the whole WBP alone


Ask @Sade he believes that WSS is above 3 Yonkos including current BB who decimated Vista, Marco!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sade (Jun 26, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> I wonder how people would see Teach if last ep of anime was canon
> 
> Teach neg diff the whole WBP alone





QMS said:


> Ask @Sade he believes that WSS is above 3 Yonkos including current BB who decimated Vista, Marco!



BB fought with his crew  against WB pirates without their capitan and with crippled Jozu lol.

Waoo He won such a surprise.
Kappa


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

Sade said:


> BB fought with his crew  against WB pirates without their capitan and with crippled Jozu lol.
> 
> Waoo He won such a surprise.
> Kappa



you didn't even tried to answer ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sade (Jun 26, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> you didn't even tried to answer ...



Answer what? Mihawk and Shanks are both Top 5/6 for me since I have Dragon / Akainu / and potentially IM above Big Mom, and current Teach.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2019)

Sade said:


> Mihawk and Shanks are both Top 5/6 for me since I have Dragon / Akainu / and potentially IM above Big Mom, and current Teach.


Why would WSS be above BB and even Shanks, BB would rise to PK!

WSS fans use  15 years feats where WSS did not win but current BB who has 2 strongest each class DF is below because?

Well he did defeat the WB remanents and no Yonko overthrow him and he has no sword so the WSS title does not apply to him!

This is what I did not ever like, Shanks is weaker than the WSS but he is close to every Yonko ).

This is BS, no hype or feats puts WSS close to BM but he is above her :V.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 26, 2019)

BB is Second strongest Yonko.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> As confirmed by DBs, interviews, and authorial intent. Teach will rise higher as noted by OR A in Sincerest 2017.
> 
> 
> Whitebeard
> ...


Zoro will never be above WB or Roger :V.

Similar to how Kakasi will never be above Indra and Asura!


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 26, 2019)

QMS said:


> Zoro will never be above WB or Roger :V.
> 
> Similar to how Kakasi will never be above Indra and Asura!



To gain a accurate precise perspective of Zoro's Power gotta read the presumed DB's. All Chill & set they.

Shit like_ "God Sky Comet dropping like utter shit on humanity" e_xists statement form. The general grasp of Japnese or generally Oda's contexture grammaticality implication's would be _utter shit_ by the fu_c_king WaYne.

Grasping elementalities like fictional verbiose pertaining Narūto'd no'll be that key of unravel the incessant disgustingly brain-savvy detrimentalities, intrinsically linked extricebilities, of Manga.

Don't say hyperbole when you're met with brain breaking intelllectualities. That's dat key.

Hyperbole? Sorry there's no hyper(b_a_ll)bole here. Straight up none like.



I'd explicitly elucidate a specific degree.

EOS Zoro = distortion slices

Not sure how B-boost's stack's. Gotta bypass mo research & less (reality) TV.

 I'd explicitly strike a period on dat pierce elucidate insightfully.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> To gain a accurate precise perspective of Zoro's Power gotta read the presumed DB's. All Chill & set they.
> 
> Shit like_ "God Sky Comet dropping like utter shit on humanity" e_xists statement form. The general grasp of Japnese or generally Oda's contexture grammaticality implication's would be _utter shit_ by the fu_c_king WaYne.
> 
> ...



Verbiose, unravel, detrimentalities, extricebilities, intelllectualities are all spelled wrong but interesting copy paste text, the first time you drop it in here?


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 26, 2019)

QMS said:


> Verbiose, unravel, detrimentalities, extricebilities, intelllectualities are all spelled wrong but interesting copy paste text, the firs time you drop it in here ?



you must refer to @Sage light to be enlightened


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

Sade said:


> Answer what? Mihawk and Shanks are both Top 5/6 for me since I have Dragon / Akainu / and potentially IM above Big Mom, and current Teach.


it's OK ... that's your point of view

I just asked what people think of Teach of the lasted episode of Anime was canon ...

that's it ... now for me Teach is right now no.4 .. weaker than only other Yonko

but if the latest episode was canon I sure he is top 3 and can deal with top 2 or even can consider him as strongest


----------



## Corax (Jun 26, 2019)

Even if it is canon (it is likely as Oda said that anime is an extension of manga) this won't make him anything special. Wounded Akainu stopped the remains of WB crew (without Jozu). Entire BM crew couldn't stop her tantrum. Kaido easily defeated Luffy. Top tiers are that much stronger than high tiers.
P.S Also fun fact that he used Yami's gravity as an ultimate to finish all WB crew,not WB's fruit.


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

Corax said:


> Even if it is canon (it is likely as Oda said that anime is an extension of manga) this won't make him anything special. Wounded Akainu stopped the remains of WB crew (without Jozu). Entire BM crew couldn't stop her tantrum. Kaido easily defeated Luffy. Top tiers are that much stronger than high tiers.
> P.S Also fun fact that he used Yami's gravity as an ultimate to finish all WB crew,not WB's fruit.


it's one thing to stand up against a group as Akainu did 

it's other to neg diff them ...

people like Marco could in fact stop Akainu for a while and he was alone so for sure the whole crew could do even more

but to neg diff them like Teach did ... they have not even a chance ... Anime hyped the shit out of Teach


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 26, 2019)

Generally speaking, if something happened in the anime that didn't happen in the manga, it's not considered canon. I say generally speaking because I don't watch the anime and don't know what you're referencing. Can you elaborate more on what the anime displayed?


----------



## Corax (Jun 26, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Generally speaking, if something happened in the anime that didn't happen in the manga, it's not considered canon. I say generally speaking because I don't watch the anime and don't know what you're referencing. Can you elaborate more on what the anime displayed?


Teach one shotted all remains of WB crew by Yami's black hole. Though I am fine with it. If their durability is below it's DC it is ok. Also Marco said that they were crushed by Teach (who obtained WB's power),not by his crew. At least if manga translation is correct.



Red Admiral said:


> it's one thing to stand up against a group as Akainu did
> 
> it's other to neg diff them ...
> 
> ...


Well may be I am the only one here who thinks that each yonko can solo their crew,but at least in some occasions manga heavily implies it. For example BM's food tantrum and her crew reaction (they were scared and Pero said that no one from her family can stop her). So One Pice is like top tiers>abyss>rest.


----------



## AmitDS (Jun 26, 2019)

I think it's funny that people rank Big Mom as the weakest because there is nothing supporting that claim. They just assume it because she's a woman since even before we got any info on her people were saying she's the weakest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barreltheif (Jun 26, 2019)

AmitDS said:


> I think it's funny that people rank Big Mom as the weakest because there is nothing supporting that claim. They just assume it because she's a woman since even before we got any info on her people were saying she's the weakest.



No, it's because of her poor performance and multiple severe weaknesses. None of the other yonkou got driven off by Chopper and Jinbei.


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 26, 2019)

Corax said:


> Well may be I am the only one here who thinks that each yonko can solo their crew,but at least in some occasions manga heavily implies it. For example BM's food tantrum and her crew reaction (they were scared and Pero said that no one from her family can stop her). So One Pice is like top tiers>abyss>rest.


I do think a Yonko can beat his crew ... well but Shanks cause his crew is unbeatable to only one

but it's one thing to beat

it's one thing to beat a Yonko crew just in 2 attack


----------



## AmitDS (Jun 26, 2019)

barreltheif said:


> No, it's because of her poor performance and multiple severe weaknesses. None of the other yonkou got driven off by Chopper and Jinbei.



Oh please. She was weakened and rampaging and still overwhelmed them. If we are ignoring context, Shanks got his arm bitten off by a random sea monster. But you don't see me saying Shanks is weak. In the manga itself it's stated that she hasn't been defeated until the lie about luffy, she is head to head with Kaido and she squirmished with WB for territory. She didn't care that Kaido threatened to kill her and Kaido was scared when he realised that Big Mom and her crew were heading his way. So clearly she is not inferior to the others.
She also has multiple strengths. Her durability and super strength are not shared with Shanks or BB. So unless Big Mom is having a craving or emotionally distressed which are rare occurrences she has no notable weakness. 

And no other yonkou faced Jinbei or Chopper in a weakened state so... And saying that she is inferior because she was pushed back a bit while they were trying to escape her proves nothing. 

And this doesn't explain why people were claiming that she was the weakest since before she was even properly introduced years ago. You all can deny it or not but there is sexism and bias at play here.


----------



## Sabco (Jun 26, 2019)

Prime Blackbeard
Prime Whitebeard
Kaido
Shanks
Big Mom - Current Blackbeard
Old Sick Whitebeard


----------



## Sade (Jun 26, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> it's OK ... that's your point of view
> 
> I just asked what people think of Teach of the lasted episode of Anime was canon ...
> 
> ...



If I had to use Toei than Zoro will fight Fujitora in the next movie.


----------



## Shadow Sovereign (Jun 26, 2019)

1. Primebeard
2. Oldbeard/Kaido/Big Mom/Shanks (equals)
3. Blackbeard
4. Luffy


----------



## NeckAssBoi (Jun 26, 2019)

Shadow Sovereign said:


> 1. Primebeard
> 2. Oldbeard/Kaido/Big Mom/Shanks (equals)
> 3. Blackbeard
> 4. Luffy


This. I think they're about equal in the same sense that Aokiji and Akainu were. Their battles would be extreme diff either way. If I had to rank them tho,

1. Healthy old WB
2. Kaido/shanks- Hard for me to decide based on Shanks clash with WB, intercepting Kaido, and stopping the war. His hype is crazy rn. But then again, so is Kaido's
3.Shanks/ Kaido
4.Big Mom- I believe shes a little below by a very small margin because she should be a bit past her prime (shes 68) and I don't see Oda giving her an edge over Kaido and Shanks in a battle
5. Current BB- He should be no.1 by EOS tho


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 27, 2019)

Sade said:


> If I had to use Toei than Zoro will fight Fujitora in the next movie.


god .... Mihawk fandom is no fun ... they can't even ASSUME the person they don't like is strong

p.s

Zoro fought Fujitora in manga as well


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

oiety said:


> Title, basically. Including former and current, if you'd like.
> 
> Been thinking on it/updating more than usual lately, so here's mine-
> 
> ...



PK Luffy
EOB BB
Prime WB
Kaido
Old WB/non-Nerfed BM ~ Shanks
Current BB


----------



## Red Admiral (Jul 11, 2019)

the real answer to the thread

Yonko ~ Yonko ~ Yonko ~ Yonko


----------



## Turrin (Jul 11, 2019)

Kaidou is currently hyped as the strongest but the powers of BB and Shanks are unknown. BB has Yet to fight a real high Tier post TS; and Shanks is probably hiding his true power just like he’s hiding whatever allows him to meet with the Gorosei. Similar to my thoughts about how Dragon is stronger then Kaidou his power is just not well known. I also think Kaidou > MF WB Old/Sick, as people didn’t know the extent of MF WB sickness. So yeah id say; 

1. BB or Shanks
2. Shanks or Prime-WB
3. Prime WB or Shanks 
4. Kaidou 
5. Old/Sick WB
6. Mom

Though a lot of that could change since we have so little info on Yonko


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jul 11, 2019)

World Government/Dragon/Prime WB/Roger
WB(Sick) 
Shanks
BB(Current) 
Kaido
Big Mom


----------



## Exping (Jul 11, 2019)

Primebeard

Old sick whitebeard / Shanks
Kaido
Whitebeard after Squardo Attack / BB
Whitebeard after Squardo and Heart Attack
Big Mom


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 12, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> the real answer to the thread
> 
> Yonko ~ Yonko ~ Yonko ~ Yonko



 Prime WB did at one time existed.
The notion that Yonko = Yonko 100% is flawed. If anything, they are probably closer in line with Sakazuki =/= Kuzan in that Sakazuki is probably .5% stronger than Kuzan.

You are probably thinking the rest of us are saying that the Yonko powerlevels are spread out like the Shichibukai which is not correct.

OT:

Kaido > BB > Shanks > BM


----------



## stealthblack (Jul 12, 2019)

1)Primebeard
2) Shanks
3/4/5 ) BM/Kaidou/BB are equal
6)Oldbeard

BB will surpass them all when he gets his 3rd fruit, the dragon dragon no mi mythical.


----------



## AmitDS (Jul 12, 2019)

Sengoku said:


> Prime WB did at one time existed.
> The notion that Yonko = Yonko 100% is flawed. If anything, they are probably closer in line with Sakazuki =/= Kuzan in that Sakazuki is probably .5% stronger than Kuzan.
> 
> You are probably thinking the rest of us are saying that the Yonko powerlevels are spread out like the Shichibukai which is not correct.
> ...



Hmm... based on what Jinbei said they were equal to one another. However as it's a death match that went on for days, following them both being severely injured Akainu managed to come out on top. That doesn't show that he's stronger. At least until and unless Oda gives more info about that fight. He went out of his way to hype them as equals here so there isn't really anything proving that Akainu is stronger than Kuzan (.5% stronger).

*Link Removed* 
*Link Removed* 

Also the Yonko are hyped as equals since Kaido and Big Mom are called rivals, both with Shanks are stated to be able to stop BB etc. There is nothing in the manga that actually places the yonko on different levels as people online in the West love to do.


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 12, 2019)

AmitDS said:


> Hmm... based on what Jinbei said they were equal to one another. However as it's a death match that went on for days, following them both being severely injured Akainu managed to come out on top. That doesn't show that he's stronger. At least until and unless Oda gives more info about that fight. He went out of his way to hype them as equals here so there isn't really anything proving that Akainu is stronger than Kuzan (.5% stronger).
> 
> *Link Removed*
> *Link Removed*
> ...



You realize if they were equals then it would have resulted in a fight just like Brogy and Dorry, correct? Those two are true equals because they have been fighting nonstop for many years until there was an outside interference. 

Sakazuki fighting Kuzan is probably the closest thing you will get to see as someone who is nigh equal AFTER Brogy and Dorry. Why? Because we were given a time frame and on land that was divided almost equally part ice and part magma. 

So this idea that these emperors are closer in power to say sakazuki and kuzan is at best speculation.


----------



## Red Admiral (Jul 12, 2019)

Sengoku said:


> Prime WB did at one time existed.
> The notion that Yonko = Yonko 100% is flawed. If anything, they are probably closer in line with Sakazuki =/= Kuzan in that Sakazuki is probably .5% stronger than Kuzan.
> 
> You are probably thinking the rest of us are saying that the Yonko powerlevels are spread out like the Shichibukai which is not correct.
> ...


sorry mate ... I'm not taking power level advise from a guy who think Sabo > Big Mom 

if Kaido ~ Big Mom (said MANY TIME IN STORY) ... than Yonko ~ Yonko


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 12, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> sorry mate ... I'm not taking power level advise from a guy who think Sabo > Big Mom
> 
> if Kaido ~ Big Mom (said MANY TIME IN STORY) ... than Yonko ~ Yonko



But that is simply just not true. You realize how embarrassing it was for the Big Mom pirates to not be able to swarm and successfully quell the insurrection that was happening in their own territory? Need I remind you the pirates that they were hunting weren't even admiral/yonko level? 

To even remotely suggest that Big Mom is equal in fighting power to Kaido is doing a great disservice to the entire community here. 

Much less, coming from a poster like you who constantly wanks left, right, up, down Shanks's manhood. Nah. You are wrong about this one.


----------



## Corax (Jul 12, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> sorry mate ... I'm not taking power level advise from a guy who think Sabo > Big Mom
> 
> if Kaido ~ Big Mom (said MANY TIME IN STORY) ... than Yonko ~ Yonko


Said means little. Actions speak better than any words. Kaido was stopped and lost his memory after King's attack?Kaido felt asleep and was captured by Queen?Jinbei stopped Eight Trigramms and pushed him into sea?Brook could fight Kaido for some time?Kaido had food rage?Was his mace stolen by Nami?Kaido is a solid top tier and is worthy of yonko title. She?She isn't.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 12, 2019)

Buddha is on fire.


----------



## Red Admiral (Jul 12, 2019)

Corax said:


> Said means little. Actions speak better than any words. Kaido was stopped and lost his memory after King's attack?Kaido felt asleep and was captured by Queen?Jinbei stopped Eight Trigramms and pushed him into sea?Brook could fight Kaido for some time?Kaido had food rage?Was his mace stolen by Nami?Kaido is a solid top tier and is worthy of yonko title. She?She isn't.



Big Mom gt nerfed by plot .... but when she was all out Kaido feared her power

she is the mater mind of Yonko network how know 100% how strong is Kaido and what can Kaido do

and still don't give a darn about going to his land and would risk a war and Kaido is the one with fear 

that tell me all I need


----------



## Red Admiral (Jul 12, 2019)

Sengoku said:


> But that is simply just not true. You realize how embarrassing it was for the Big Mom pirates to not be able to swarm and successfully quell the insurrection that was happening in their own territory? Need I remind you the pirates that they were hunting weren't even admiral/yonko level?
> 
> To even remotely suggest that Big Mom is equal in fighting power to Kaido is doing a great disservice to the entire community here.
> 
> Much less, coming from a poster like you who constantly wanks left, right, up, down Shanks's manhood. Nah. You are wrong about this one.



and poster like you who think Sabo > Big Mom  .... LOL


I can't argue with a guy who can't understand plot would do some damage on some people for the sake of plot

if Big Mom pirate and big Mom was all out in WCI ... Luffy would die and story was over

if Big Mom pirate would reach the wano that soon ... there would be a war and Oda plans for Wano was fucked


Oda do thing in logical way but use the power of plot to make things in the way he like to make a logical story line and yet a story line he can handle


Big Mom already have Kaido levels feat by being a Top Tier class fighter NOT USING DF , NOT USING WEAPON , NOT USING HAKI


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 12, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> Big Mom gt nerfed by plot .... but when she was all out Kaido feared her power
> 
> she is the mater mind of Yonko network how know 100% how strong is Kaido and what can Kaido do
> 
> ...



Cornered and nervous animals are often at times the most dangerous. Showing anxiety or apprehension doesn't always correlate to the other character being stronger. 

And yeah I think Sabo can take Big Mom extreme difficulty. What's wrong with that? Big Mom isn't someone who I would praise and sing hallelujah to after knowing how many embarrassing setbacks were placed on her. 

She just isn't as good as Kaido, BB, and Shanks. 

Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Corax (Jul 12, 2019)

Anything is plot in manga. But only she constantly gets that bad treatment and looks awful. Kaido,Shanks and even BB have much better portrayal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 12, 2019)

Corax said:


> Anything is plot in manga. But only she constantly gets that bad treatment and looks awful. Kaido,Shanks and even BB have much better portrayal.



A subtle message from Oda?


----------



## Corax (Jul 12, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> A subtle message from Oda?


Very subtle.


----------



## AmitDS (Jul 12, 2019)

Sengoku said:


> You realize if they were equals then it would have resulted in a fight just like Brogy and Dorry, correct? Those two are true equals because they have been fighting nonstop for many years until there was an outside interference.
> 
> Sakazuki fighting Kuzan is probably the closest thing you will get to see as someone who is nigh equal AFTER Brogy and Dorry. Why? Because we were given a time frame and on land that was divided almost equally part ice and part magma.
> 
> So this idea that these emperors are closer in power to say sakazuki and kuzan is at best speculation.



If they were not equals the author wouldn't be constantly bringing up the fact that they went head to head blow for blow for days and both got severely injured and since we don't have any other info on the fight we have nothing to say that Akainu is stronger. If he was stronger it wouldn't have been dragged out so long and they wouldn't have been matching one another all that time. Not every fight will result in a perfect tie like Dorry and Broggy. 

The idea that the emperors are equal is hardly speculation since it's constantly stated that an emperor can stop an emperor/ this emperor stands head to head with that emperor/this emperor clashes with that emperor for territory etc. The idea that Kaido > Big Mom is actually head canon and speculation.


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 13, 2019)

AmitDS said:


> If they were not equals the author wouldn't be constantly bringing up the fact that they went head to head blow for blow for days and both got severely injured and since we don't have any other info on the fight we have nothing to say that Akainu is stronger. If he was stronger it wouldn't have been dragged out so long and they wouldn't have been matching one another all that time. Not every fight will result in a perfect tie like Dorry and Broggy.



But Sakazuki is stronger. Slightly. Hence why he won. Just like any other sanctioned fights where a fighter wins by a split decision. Because that fighter was the better fighter. You could even argue with inconsistent judging but at the end of the day, Kuzan lost and he did not protest. He submitted and recognized Sakazuki as the winner. If he didn't he would have asked for a rematch. He clearly lost.



> The idea that the emperors are equal is hardly speculation since it's constantly stated that an emperor can stop an emperor/ this emperor stands head to head with that emperor/this emperor clashes with that emperor for territory etc. The idea that Kaido > Big Mom is actually head canon and speculation.



Based on portrayal, feats, and hype? Kaido > Big Mom. Sure Big Mom will give Kaido hell but at the end of the day I can see Kaido winning more times than not.


Also, do you think Shanks can beat a prime WB? If not, it just means they are not all equal in fighting power.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 13, 2019)

Sengoku said:


> But Sakazuki is stronger. Slightly. Hence why he won. Just like any other sanctioned fights where a fighter wins by a split decision. Because that fighter was the better fighter. You could even argue with inconsistent judging but at the end of the day, Kuzan lost and he did not protest. He submitted and recognized Sakazuki as the winner. If he didn't he would have asked for a rematch. He clearly lost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The idea that Akainu is just slightly stronger then Aokiji based on their fight never made sense to me. Ether Lava > Ice which means Aokiji is actually >= Akainu and only lost due to DF interaction (after Haki was exhausted) or Ice > Lava; and Akainu is actually much stronger then Aokiji, and it was only close due to DF interaction.


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 13, 2019)

Turrin said:


> The idea that Akainu is just slightly stronger then Aokiji based on their fight never made sense to me. Ether Lava > Ice which means Aokiji is actually >= Akainu and only lost due to DF interaction (after Haki was exhausted) or Ice > Lava; and Akainu is actually much stronger then Aokiji, and it was only close due to DF interaction.



Has Oda covered this question in the SBS or in the manga? That magma fruit is a direct counter to the ice fruit or vice versa? If not, I don't think it really matters since DF is part of who they are now. It isn't like a third item like the Infinity Gauntlet where anyone can take it from Thanos and use it. So no, I don't think Sakazuki's fruit is the only reason why he won.
I like to think of it as a win from Saka due to a combination of intelligence, reaction, experience, stamina, speed, attack potency, df, the one who didn't have to take a shit in the middle of the fight, etc....

The overall fighter won and that was Sakazuki.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 13, 2019)

Sengoku said:


> Has Oda covered this question in the SBS or in the manga? That magma fruit is a direct counter to the ice fruit or vice versa? If not, I don't think it really matters since DF is part of who they are now. It isn't like a third item like the Infinity Gauntlet where anyone can take it from Thanos and use it. So no, I don't think Sakazuki's fruit is the only reason why he won.
> I like to think of it as a win from Saka due to a combination of intelligence, reaction, experience, stamina, speed, attack potency, df, the one who didn't have to take a shit in the middle of the fight, etc....
> 
> The overall fighter won and that was Sakazuki.


Of course it matters; if Akainu only won because his Magma Fruit has a natural advantage over the Ice Fruit, that means Akainu isnt necessarily stronger then Aokiji he just had an advantage due to fighting style. Aokiji could still do much better then him against other enemies.

And the reverse also applies if Aokiji only did so well against Akainu due to Ice > Magma, then Aokiji isn’t really close to Akainu in strength he’s actually much weaker as Akainu still beat him despite this advantage 

It’s like if Pikachu beat Onyx; it would be way more powerful then Onyx; likewise it Onyx beat Pickachu after an extreme diff fight he’s probably not stronger then Pikachu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 13, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Of course it matters; if Akainu only won because his Magma Fruit has a natural advantage over the Ice Fruit, that means Akainu isnt necessarily stronger then Aokiji he just had an advantage due to fighting style. Aokiji could still do much better then him against other enemies.



And Sakazuki could do so much better than him against other enemies as well. Hey, also maybe lead his organization to better and more efficient victories at that, too? Wait. He's doing that already meanwhile Kuzan decides to go vagabond style on the Marines and mingle with an emperor.



> And the reverse also applies if Aokiji only did so well against Akainu due to Ice > Magma, then Aokiji isn’t really close to Akainu in strength he’s actually much weaker as Akainu still beat him despite this advantage
> 
> It’s like if Pikachu beat Onyx; it would be way more powerful then Onyx; likewise it Onyx beat Pickachu after an extreme diff fight he’s probably not stronger then Pikachu.



So it all boils down to who has the better ego then? Who's to say that Kuzan's DF is a direct counter to magma? What then?

Essentially moot because we aren't given official confirmation regarding this issue. The only thing we can go by now is the result. And that result is Sakazuki is stronger than Kuzan.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 13, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Of course it matters; if Akainu only won because his Magma Fruit has a natural advantage over the Ice Fruit, that means Akainu isnt necessarily stronger then Aokiji he just had an advantage due to fighting style. Aokiji could still do much better then him against other enemies.
> 
> And the reverse also applies if Aokiji only did so well against Akainu due to Ice > Magma, then Aokiji isn’t really close to Akainu in strength he’s actually much weaker as Akainu still beat him despite this advantage
> 
> It’s like if Pikachu beat Onyx; it would be way more powerful then Onyx; likewise it Onyx beat Pickachu after an extreme diff fight he’s probably not stronger then Pikachu.


 their fruits are neutral towards each other


----------



## Dunno (Jul 13, 2019)

Turrin said:


> The idea that Akainu is just slightly stronger then Aokiji based on their fight never made sense to me. Ether Lava > Ice which means Aokiji is actually >= Akainu and only lost due to DF interaction (after Haki was exhausted) or Ice > Lava; and Akainu is actually much stronger then Aokiji, and it was only close due to DF interaction.


The most reasonable assumption is that Akainu's and Aokiji's fruit are equal, since they are both the higher version of the fruit and they are opposites. There no reason to believe that Akainu's fruit would be better at generating heat than Aokiji's is at removing it. It most likely takes Aokiji just as much energy to remove 1MJ of heat as it takes Akainu to produce it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Jul 13, 2019)

Their fruits are equal. One produces heat,another absorbs heat (or produces cold if you wish). PH was equally split at least,so this is an indication of that their control of absorbing and producing is equal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 30, 2019)

it's time people

time to respect Big Mom

she gave us all the reasons in every possible way in the world to be equal to Kaido !!!!!!


----------

